# Oh Man! Oh God! - Progressive Metal



## pingOMOG (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just want to share my band
we are a Progressive Metal band from Manila, Philippines







Here is our demo track called
*Elizabeth Bathory :Blood and Vengeance*

Elizabeth Bathory - Blood and Vengeance by OMOGofficial on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


follow us:
Oh Man! Oh God! | Facebook

Oh Man! Oh God! (Official Page) | Metro Manila, PH | Metal / Progressive / Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you get your band name from this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KyBdPeKHg

You guys should totally play that before you go on stage.
Sounds pretty neat though, reminds me of BTBAM.


----------



## pingOMOG (Feb 23, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Did you get your band name from this?




haha! you nailed it!
we actually did it once 



Electric Wizard said:


> You guys should totally play that before you go on stage.
> Sounds pretty neat though, reminds me of BTBAM.



thanks a lot man! BTBAM is our main influence 
quality seems a bit low, those were just amplitube tracks,
we will be reamping our tracks probably after we record all of our songs.


----------



## pingOMOG (Mar 21, 2012)

we are a metal band from Manila, Philippines
taking influences from Dream Theater, Between the Buried and Me, Lamb of God, August Burns Red, The Human Abstract, Blotted Science, Scale the Summit, Texas in July and all the awesome local and international independent bands out there you guys are A W E S O M E!



Benjo Ferrer : Vocals
Rafael de Leon "PING" : Guitar   
J.A Lim : Guitar
Carlo Dela Pena : Bass
Matt De Mesa : Drums




> "Oh Man Oh God is one of the greatest Prog Death acts that I have ever heard and they have a lot of potential and power in their music."
> -Two guys Metal Reviews
> Two Guys Metal Reviews: Oh Man Oh God



*Soundbytes*

*Elizabeth Bathory: Blood and Vengeance - new vocal track*
_we've got a new vocalist, the previous left the band for some reason
new vocal track sounds daaaaamn sick! check it out visit our facebook BandPage_

Oh Man! Oh God! - Band Profile | Facebook 

reviews from signmetoroadrunner



> Very precised playing. Weird but unique sound of the rhythm section, maybe too many high frequencies, but the mix is clear. Your rhythmic structures are complicated and you execute them well. 1.26: Awesome bridge & entry in that transient part. 2.00: Nice modern groove spiced up by blast beat runs, all played very well. The following part is a firework of interesting licks. I dig how you combine the parts, the entries are conclusive. 3.40: Reminds of coroner of the 90s. 4.05: Sick march, very catchy (voice) and athmospheric (lead line). 4.35: Sudden change, OK, it goes for sort of progressive stuff. 5.20: Angry part , full of energy. 5.50: At first the bass seemed to be a bit "naked", but by the adding of this awesome volume poti lead line it goes into another dimension, but what comes afterwards is simply awesome. I love this lead sound. The bass works here like a lead instrument, the percussive clean guitars are just mixed a bit "clippy". 8.20: You pick up the athmosphere by putting up chords with blast beat fills. Interesting work of the lead guitar, but be careful with the scales. 9.16: Great explosion, but what the **** does Slash doing here  ?
> Very interesting stuff, with some corrections in the mix it could shine even more !
> - oldmaninexilum





> i know the production level is low, but i wont dwell on that... we all know it so lets move on.
> musically it seems good. its tight sounding.
> there is some very good guitar licks in there. there sounds like some chromatic runs in there which works in this music, but personally i prefer diatonic runs, they just suit me better... nice work.
> the vocals arent my type of thing, but they do seem reasonably performed.
> ...



*Teaser tracks of our Frank the Pusher Trilogy!*
part 1 : Dreamless Existence
part 2 : Actions
part 3 : A Temporary Corpse (to be recorded)

Frank the Pusher Trilogy (TEASER TRACKS) by OMOGofficial on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
_

--------
seems like I cant edit my post so I added more info here instead_


----------



## pingOMOG (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here are some new live performance videos that you might like 
enjoy 


*Satellite Arms*


*Frank the Pusher Pt. 1: Dreamless Existence*


*Frank the Pusher Pt. 2: Actions*


*Elizabeth Bathory: Blood and Vengeance*


----------------------

Reviews:

*Two Guys Metal Reviews*
Two Guys Metal Reviews: Oh Man Oh God


*Metal Mouth : Weekend Warriors*
Metal Mouth: Weekend Warriors: Oh Man! Oh God!


----------



## pingOMOG (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
We are also on bandcamp.com!

you can listen and download our track; Elizabeth Bathory: Blood and Vengeance for free! or you can hit up any amount that you want if you wish to donate (lol)

Check it out now! https://omog.bandcamp.com/track/elizabeth-bathory-blood-and-vengeance

CHeers! \m/


----------

